# FC Barcelona Vs Valencia CF 2/9 4AM GMT+8



## Cherry0831 (Feb 8, 2012)

*SPAIN CUP: 12 BET odds FC Barcelona Vs Valencia CF 2/9 4AM GMT+8*

Barcelona showed even in first match they are much better team, but they didn't have good enough concentration to score from great opportunities, especially Messi who had very bad day.Valencia needs to score here but I doubt will manage to score more then one goal while home side si close to get this trophy so I see Guradiola to be focused for this competition since the internal competition is most likely done for Messi and company.







*1x2 odds offered at 12 BET

FC Barcelona : 1.22
Valencia CF : 11.78
Draw : 5.70

visit us at 12 BET*


----------



## newclear (Feb 8, 2012)

The odds for Barcelona in efbet.com are 1.28 - the highest out there I think. I play there- they are good and pay in time


----------

